#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Алан Уоллес: Роль сознания в природе: научные и буддийские

## Андрей Новиков

Алан Уоллес: Роль сознания в природе: научные и буддийские представления
Год выпуска: 2010
Страна: Россия
Продолжительность: 1 час 36 минут
Перевод: Профессиональный (одноголосый)
Перевод на русский язык: С. А. Серебряный, А.А.Нариньяни
Видео: Игорь Янчеглов
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: XviD
Аудио кодек: AC3
Видео: 720x400 (1.80:1), 25 fps, XviD MPEG-4 ~1299 kbps avg, 0.13 bit/pixel
Аудио: 44.100 kHz, AC3 Dolby Digital, 1 ch, ~127.70 kbps avg
Размер:1 Гб

*О фильме:* Видеоверсия выступления Алана Уоллеса на круглом столе "Роль сознания в природе: научные и буддийские представления", состоявшегося 10 сентября 2010 в зале заседаний Учёного совета Института философии РАН. Организаторы встречи: журнал «Буддизм России» и Центр восточных философий Института философии РАН совместно с Центральным калмыцким буддийским монастырем "Геден Шедуп Чойкорлинг" (Элиста) и Центром тибетской культуры и информации (Москва).

*Скачать*

----------

Aion (10.05.2011), Asanga (11.04.2011), Sadhak (10.05.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (11.04.2011), лесник (27.05.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Еще одна лекция Уоллеса   «Шаматха и випашьяна» (в Открытом мире) во время визита в Россию. Для достижения радужного тела необходимы шаматха, випашьяна, трекчо и тогел. 

Итоговое обращение в обоих выступлениях: давайте создавать ретритные центры. В первом случае, как лаборатории, в сотрудничестве с нейрофизиологами, физиками и медитирующими, во втором - только к последним («Чтобы через несколько десятилетий вы смогли сказать: «О! 10 лет назад один наш практик реализовал радужное тело посреди Красной площади и всех удивил», - а не только пересказывать тибетцев»).

----------

Aion (10.05.2011), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Итоговое обращение в обоих выступлениях: давайте создавать ретритные центры.


Товарищ Уоллес сильно ошибся. Не ретритные центры надо создавать - а вести правильную жизнь, начиная с основ, а не хватая по верхам. Никакие центры не помогут, если парамиты не развиты. 

Самая распространённая ошибка многих так называемых "медитаторов" - это считать, что нужно только хорошее место и много времени для медитации - и всё - просветление за пару месяцев гарантировано. На деле ничего подобного не выйдет. Те, кому нужно было "всего пару месяцев", жили во времена Будды. А мы все немного так опаздываем... на 2600 лет.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.07.2011), Torkwemada (12.05.2011), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2011), Лери (08.12.2012), лесник (27.05.2011), Федор Ф (10.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2011), Шурик Кириллов (09.05.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Товарищ Уоллес сильно ошибся. Не ретритные центры надо создавать - а вести правильную жизнь, начиная с основ, а не хватая по верхам.


Разве ретриты правильной жизни противоречат? Или в традиции Дзогчен по-Вашему "голой медитацией" занимаются?  :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

> Товарищ Уоллес сильно ошибся. Не ретритные центры надо создавать - а вести правильную жизнь, начиная с основ, а не хватая по верхам. Никакие центры не помогут, если парамиты не развиты. 
> 
> Самая распространённая ошибка многих так называемых "медитаторов" - это считать, что нужно только хорошее место и много времени для медитации - и всё - просветление за пару месяцев гарантировано. На деле ничего подобного не выйдет. Те, кому нужно было "всего пару месяцев", жили во времена Будды. А мы все немного так опаздываем... на 2600 лет.


Пара лет по 8 часов в день для достижения шаматхи, еще столько же на випашьяну, а потом еще трекчо и тогел... У его наиболее последовательных последователей есть время только на медитацию, на жизнь времени нет.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Шаматха и випашьяна (вплоть до осознавания сна без сновидений) внеконфессиональны по Уоллесу, это еще не просветление...

----------


## Zom

> Пара лет по 8 часов в день для достижения шаматхи, еще столько же на випашьяну, а потом еще трекчо и тогел... У его наиболее последовательных последователей есть время только на медитацию, на жизнь времени нет.


Простите, но вы не знаете сами, о чём говорите. Попробуйте хотя бы 6-7 дней подряд действительно попрактиковать саматха-випассану 8 часов подряд, и тогда поймёте о чём я говорю. А если будет маловато, удвойте срок. 


PS> Ретритных центров в Таиланде, Бирме, Ланке - миллион. Практикуй нехочу. Да вот только что-то с просветлёнными напряг ,) Да и все неофиты с горящими глазами почему-то дольше пары месяцев там не остаются ))

----------

Torkwemada (12.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> Простите, но вы не знаете сами, о чём говорите. Попробуйте хотя бы 6-7 дней подряд действительно попрактиковать саматха-випассану 8 часов подряд, и тогда поймёте о чём я говорю.
> 
> 
> PS> Ретритных центров в Таиланде, Бирме, Ланке - миллион. Практикуй нехочу. Да вот только что-то с просветлёнными напряг ,) Да и все неофиты с горящими глазами почему-то дольше пары месяцев там не остаются ))


"_На достижение"_, временные параметры самой практики шаматхи, о которых говорит во второй лекции Уоллес, не помню, действительно нет такого опыта. Как я понял, его особенность - ориентация на усердных практиков-мирян и ученых. Собирает вместе тех, кто обычно не собирается: физиков, нефрофизиологов, _психологов_ и медитирующих. Кое что ему уже удалось, лауреат нобелевки по физиологии с ним работала (психологи рангом пониже из США тоже, конечно).

----------


## Zom

> Как я понял, его особенность - ориентация на усердных практиков-мирян и ученых.


Так это путь вникуда. Если он действительно хочет найти серьёзных практикующих - пусть поезжает в дебри буддийских стран и ищет, старых *монахов*, которые действительно чего-то достигли. Хотя, конечно, вряд ли его доводы заинтересуют этих монахов, если он их вообще их сможет найти. "Изучать" медитацию мирян - всё равно что изучать состояния и прогресс в спорте у школьников начальной школы в сравнении с олимпийскими чемпионами, и на основании этого пытаться сделать какие-то там открытия.. ,)

PS> Есть один усердный мирянин в монастыре Ват Суан Мок в Тае. Ведёт ежемесячные 10-дневные ретриты по анапанасати для иностранцев уже много лет, очень хороший буддист, много знает, имеет огромный практический опыт. Единицы из мирян способны жить так, как живёт он. И по его же словам, результаты, которых он достиг, весьма скромны, что он вполне разумно списывает на недостаток накопленной каммы и парамит. И опять же всем участникам ретрита он пытается объяснить, что для достижения хотя бы средних промежуточных результатов праткики медитации, может потребоваться вся жизнь - не говоря уже о вершинах. Для подавляющего большинства людей буддийская практика - она не на одну жизнь, а на много жизней - какой бы интенсивной она не была.

----------

Федор Ф (10.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

А я по этой ссылке нашел там еще аудио-версию "Книга жизни и практики умирания." Согьял Ринпоче. За что большое спасибо  :Smilie: .

----------

Joy (27.05.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> Так это путь вникуда.


Вы его не поняли или не хотите понять...

Этот путь не в никуда, а в диалог с наукой. Если бы вы нашли время послушать хотя бы первые 20 минут его лекции в ИФ РАН, то поняли бы, что Уоллес хочет реанимировать интроспекционистскую (научную) революцию, по его мнению, методологически сопоставимую с революциями Галилея и Дарвина, т.е. необратимо изменить знание о сознании _научного и светского обществ_. 

Уоллес про-социален и про-научен, он очень высоко ценит "какие-то там открытия" ученых. 




> Если он действительно хочет найти серьёзных практикующих - пусть поезжает в дебри буддийских стран и ищет, старых *монахов*, которые действительно чего-то достигли.


Это он уже сделал, для того, чтобы убедиться в этом, нужно узнать, кого он считает своими учителями, его биографию.




> "Изучать" медитацию мирян - всё равно что изучать состояния и прогресс в спорте у школьников начальной школы в сравнении с олимпийскими чемпионами


Он хочет сделать своих олимпийских чемпионов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Этот путь не в никуда, а в диалог с наукой. Если бы вы нашли время послушать хотя бы первые 20 минут его лекции в ИФ РАН, то поняли бы, что Уоллес хочет реанимировать интроспекционистскую (научную) революцию, по его мнению, методологически сопоставимую с революциями Галилея и Дарвина, т.е. необратимо изменить знание о сознании научного и светского обществ. Уоллес про-социален и про-научен, он очень высоко ценит "какие-то там открытия" ученых.


Так это и есть путь в никуда. Все эти диалоги с наукой ничем серьёзным никогда не заканчиваются и не закончатся. Это диаметрально противоположные вещи - это так называемое "объективное" и "субъективное", "внешнее" и "внутреннее". Никогда вы не сможете ничего "научного" вывести в отношении медитации, потому что это лежит в области субъективного опыта (например, опыт джханы Будда называл "немыслимостью" - т.е. таким опытом, который в принципе невозможно себе представить и измыслить - не говоря о том, чтобы "измерить приборами") . Только внешние незначительные вещи можно увидеть у медитирующего - например, сидит прямо, с закрытыми глазами.. энцефалограмма такая-то... а большего вы не выкопаете, потому что не туда смотрите, не в ту сторону. Это, например, как если кто-нить кидал бы с крыши кирпичи, а вам нужно было бы выяснить внешность этого человека - и вы бы стали рыться в осколках кирпича, измеряя кусочки, взвешивая их и т.д., надеясь тем самым увидеть того, кто их кидал. Вместо того, чтобы пойти по лестнице, ведущей на крышу - вы роетесь в самом внизу, в кирпичных осколках -)

Кроме того, буддизм мало того что субъективный путь, но ещё и путь веры. Диалоги с наукой ничем не заканчиваются, потому что те, кто уповает на науку - их не устраивают те аргументы, которые предлагает буддизм - научно они не подтверждаемы. Получается не совсем ясной цель и сам смысл подобного диалога. Ради чего и ради кого всё это? Ради просветления? Будда указал Путь (и алгебра-физика-химия туда не входят). Убедить учёных в том, что медитация как-то там работает? Они и без того знают, что любая умственная деятельность создаёт изменения в мозге. 




> Он хочет сделать своих олимпийских чемпионов.


Да вот только подходит к этому не с той стороны ,)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Или в традиции Дзогчен по-Вашему "голой медитацией" занимаются?


Скорее, не-медитацией  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

> Пара лет по 8 часов в день для достижения шаматхи, еще столько же на випашьяну, а потом еще трекчо и тогел...


Что-то много получается. Я могу понять такие большие медитативные заходы, только как попытки через волевое усилие концентрироваться без отвлечений и попытки наблюдать мысли без вовлечений. Пытаться можно долго и упорно.  Но если концентрация успешная, то она сама естественным образом достаточно быстро перетекает в безобъектную концентрацию, а та - в випашьяну. Випашьяна перетекает в повседневность. Отвлечения от повседневной випашьяны сокращаются. В этот момент в повседневности возврат от отвлечения к випашьяне (созерцанию) можно назвать словом Трекчо. А когда достигается окончательное невозвращение в отвлечение, естественным образом проявляется видимая светоносность, которую можно назвать Тогалом. Думаю, рассказы о существовании специальных очень тайных упражнениях трекчо и тогала - это миф. Нужно смотреть в свой ум, там все есть.

----------


## Zom

Хотя у Уоллеса есть что покритиковать, но в то же время, есть что и похвалить - а именно то, что он-таки-наконец понял, что без в совершенстве развитой самадхи любые "высшие" практики невозможны. Другой вопрос, конечно, что он не понимает, что для совершенной самадхи может потребоваться не одна жизнь, и что опять-таки, совершенное самадхи - это по сути Плод всего Благородного Восьмеричного Пути (т.е. весь путь нужно развить практически на 100%). Видимо поэтому и пиарит теперь идею "ретритных центров", будто это поможет, пытаясь подменить этими ретритными центрами весь Благородный Восьмеричный Путь -)

----------


## Georgiy

Одним из официальных лиц, пригласивших Уоллеса, был Шаджин-лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче. Здесь он объяснил, почему он это сделал. По окончании визита Уоллеса в Калмыкию Шаджин-лама в частности сказал




> - Мы познакомились с Аланом Уоллесом в 1996 году, - сказал Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, - На протяжении многих лет я наблюдал за его деятельностью, прочитал несколько его книг, которые в основном посвящены буддизму. На протяжении 14 лет он был буддийским монахом, переводил Его Святейшество Далай-ламу. Ему очень повезло, он мог постигать буддизм под руководством величайших наставников буддизма, которые в то время были еще живы. Он написал более 30 книг, ездит по всему миру, пропагандируя буддизм. Алан Уоллес много времени посвятил исследованию буддийской медитации - Шаматхе и Випашьяне. Вот почему встреча проходит на 3 этаже перед этой прекрасной танкой «Шаматха». Я приглашаю Алана Уоллеса снова посетить Калмыкию, а в конце выступления прошу вас, Алан, поставить многоточие, чтобы вернуться и продолжить нашу работу.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.05.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.05.2011)

----------


## Gaza

> Другой вопрос, конечно, что он не понимает


 Странное, даже немного комичное высокомерие. Признанный эксперт Алан Уоллес не понимает. А вот товарищь zom всё понимает чего бедному Уоллесу не понять.

----------

Lungrig (30.12.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ... Признанный эксперт Алан Уоллес не понимает...


Кем признанный?

----------

Skyku (04.07.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> Кем признанный?


Например,  Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, который пригласил его в Калмыкию, чтобы показать разные стили буддийских учений (см мои ссылки в предыдущем сообщении). ЕСДЛ, который благословил два его международных проекта по шаматхе. Те буддисты,  к которым он ездит учить согласно его расписанию на 2011 г.. Тхеравадинов он, конечно, не учит шаматхе или випассане, но Бхиккху Бодхи согласился с ним подискутировать на предмет значения термина "mindfulness" и на публикацию этих дебатов. А также те буддисты и ученые, которые согласились, чтобы докладом по этому вопросу он открыл  международный конгресс, в котором ожидается участие и ЕСДЛ. В общем довольно много народу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> Сообщение от Georgiy
> 
> 
> Этот путь не в никуда, а в диалог с наукой. Если бы вы нашли время послушать хотя бы первые 20 минут его лекции в ИФ РАН, то поняли бы, что Уоллес хочет реанимировать интроспекционистскую (научную) революцию, по его мнению, методологически сопоставимую с революциями Галилея и Дарвина, т.е. необратимо изменить знание о сознании _научного и светского обществ_. Уоллес про-социален и про-научен, он очень высоко ценит "какие-то там открытия" ученых.
> 
> 
> Так это и есть путь в никуда. Все эти диалоги с наукой ничем серьёзным никогда не заканчиваются и не закончатся. Это диаметрально противоположные вещи - это так называемое "объективное" и "субъективное", "внешнее" и "внутреннее". Никогда вы не сможете ничего "научного" вывести в отношении медитации, потому что это лежит в области субъективного опыта (например, опыт джханы Будда называл "немыслимостью" - т.е. таким опытом, который в принципе невозможно себе представить и измыслить - не говоря о том, чтобы "измерить приборами") . Только внешние незначительные вещи можно увидеть у медитирующего - например, сидит прямо, с закрытыми глазами.. энцефалограмма такая-то... а большего вы не выкопаете, потому что не туда смотрите, не в ту сторону.


Интроспекционизм как раз состоит в использовании субъективных методов в получении знания.

Уоллес вслед за Варелой пытается перенести в науку субъективные методы из буддизма. Они как раз пытаются заставить её посмотреть в нужную сторону.

----------

Echo (12.06.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Rushny (30.05.2011), Vladiimir (01.06.2011), Ассаджи (03.12.2013), лесник (30.12.2011), Нагфа (30.05.2011), Оскольд (03.07.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Ну ваще, ну ваще. Я торчу. Оказывается, чтобы лучше понять, что делает Уоллес, полезно почитать статью

Копейкин Кирилл, протоиерей, доцент
Души" атомов и "атомы" души: Вольфганг Эрнст Паули, Карл Густав Юнг и "три великих проблемы физики"


(на игру слов не надо обращать внимания, это профи, в частности, к.ф.-м.н.)

Начинается она со списка трех великих проблем физики  начала 21 века, данного лауреатом Нобелевской премии по физике В. Гинзбургом, дальше идут активнейшие ссылки на участника встречи в ИФ РАН с Уоллесом Менского, по-видимому, одна из ключевых отечественных фигур в этой драме идей, и дальше описание ситуации  в тех же терминах (Юнг и Паули), которые использует Уоллес.

Уоллес и Копейкин, а также многие и многие другие  профи, кто «в теме»,  говорят об одном и том же. Причем «общим местом»  является сравнение нынешней ситуации на стыке естествознания и психологии, религиозного опыта с моментом истины Галилео Галилея, когда он направил свой телескоп на небо, начав стирать границу между небесными сферами и грешной землей (закончил это Ньютон в своей механике – законы на небе и на земле едины!). По мнению указанных экспертов, примерно то же самое происходит сейчас и с разделением на внутреннее и внешнее в сфере субъективного опыта.

Теперь совсем понятно, почему свои ретритные центры Уоллес называет Созерцательными Обсерваториями. 

Революшн в полном разгаре.  :Smilie: 

Поисковик даже по форуму показывает, что это не первая попытка революции в сознании и физике

----------


## Skyku

> Уоллес вслед за Варелой пытается перенести в науку субъективные методы из буддизма


Вопрос только - а зачем это науке  :Smilie: 
И что останется от науки, если она начнет строиться на суб'ективных методах

----------


## Skyku

> полезно почитать статью, Копейкин Кирилл, *протоиерей*,


протоиерей - уже научная степень?




> Революшн в полном разгаре


В узких кругах последователей Уоллеса?

Каков размер и тип аудитории у этой революции?

----------

Дондог (06.07.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Skyku, вы не доехали до Созерцательной Обсерватории.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Сообщение от Georgiy
> 
> Поисковик даже по форуму показывает, что это не первая попытка революции в сознании и физике
> 
> 
> Извините, "волны в тазике" это а не революция.


Вот, что говорил Уоллес в 2007 г  об этих научных исследованиях и журналист о них с Уоллесом




> Most of that early research "was just not of high caliber," says B. Alan Wallace, president of the Santa Barbara Institute of Consciousness Studies. "Reputable scientists were told, 'We can't study that; we'll be tarred and feathered'." But just as meditation has become as mainstream as aerobics, research on it has achieved a respectability that astonishes those who remember the early floundering. With neuroscientists at the University of California, Davis, Wallace is leading a $1.4 million study of the effects of intensive meditation on attention, cognitive function and emotion regulation.


Насколько я понял, тогда он еще не говорил о своих исследованиях, как о революционных и не проводил такое сравнение




> The International Shamatha Project(ISP)  is an international Buddhist research project modeled after the Human Genome Project, which was one of the most ambitious and successful scientific projects in recent history.

----------


## Ydg

Уважаемые! Подскажите,есть ли переводы книг Алана Уоллеса на русский и если есть, где посмотреть? И есть где в сети его книги на анг? Никак не найду...
Спасибо

----------


## Miruka Ze

> И есть где в сети его книги на анг?


http://www.alanwallace.org/

upd.
Пара книжек  Алана Уоллеса на английском, если кому интересно.
*Hidden Dimensions: The Unification of Physics and Consciousness* и *Genuine Happiness: Meditation as the Path to Fulfillment*.

----------

Ydg (21.11.2011)

----------


## Haska

Если еще актуально...
На английском:

The Taboo of Subjectivity: Towards a New Science of Consciousness
Genuine Happiness: Meditation as the Path to Fulfillment
Buddhism and Science

На русском, Genuine Happiness: Meditation as the Path to Fulfillment превратилась в "Невероятная сила вашего подсознания. Медитация. Практическое руководство." Есть на озоне

Мне очень понравилась книга "· The Attention Revolution: Unlocking the Power of the Focused Mind." Полностью посвящена шаматхе, приводится масса цитат из различных авторитетных текстов, сопоставляются разные традиции. Ориентирована на современного человека. Чувствуется личный опыт.

Книга "Embracing Mind: The Common Ground of Science & Spirituality", посвящена исследованию методологии современной науки и сопоставлению с методологией созерцательных практик (на примере йоги и буддизма, в книге Уоллес объясняет почему субъективность имеет право на научность.

----------

Аминадав (29.12.2011), лесник (30.12.2011)

----------


## Ydg

> Мне очень понравилась книга "· The Attention Revolution: Unlocking the Power of the Focused Mind." Полностью посвящена шаматхе, приводится масса цитат из различных авторитетных текстов, сопоставляются разные традиции. Ориентирована на современного человека. Чувствуется личный опыт


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы скачали ее? Никак не могу найти...

----------


## Georgiy

> Если еще актуально...
> На английском:
> 
> The Taboo of Subjectivity: Towards a New Science of Consciousness
> Genuine Happiness: Meditation as the Path to Fulfillment
> Buddhism and Science
> 
> На русском, Genuine Happiness: Meditation as the Path to Fulfillment превратилась в "Невероятная сила вашего подсознания. Медитация. Практическое руководство." Есть на озоне
> 
> ...


Сайт Contamplative Observatory (учеников Уоллеса)




> After building the Contemplative Observatory, we will develop for the students that wish to live their family lives in a conducive environment for practice, another independent community project outside but nearby of the CO, where people can buy their piece of land, build their home and have dharma neighbors. They will support the meditators at the CO and support each other when one of them wishes to go into retreat, they will live as a sustainable community and eco-village, cultivating their own food (donating the extra to the CO)

----------


## Haska

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы скачали ее? Никак не могу найти...


К сожалению у меня бумажный вариант... и даже не на английском языке  :Frown:

----------


## Гелек

Электронную версию (для использования в приложениях и девайсах Kindle) можно купить на Амазоне: The Attention Revolution: Unlocking the Power of the Focused Mind

----------


## Georgiy

Когда-то, в одной из предыдущих жизней я прочитал в книжке Уоллеса, что следуя буддийскиому подходу к реальности, которой "самой по себе" нет, он полагает, что элементарные частицы появились, когда их открыли физики. Я был просто шокирован этой идеей, это уж через чур. Недавно не поленился и послушал популярную лекцию совершенно неизвестной мне кандидатши философских наук под названием

Технонаука 

и удивился тому, что эта недавняя новация философии науки в определнной мере соответствует этой буддийской идее, но изложена понятным, человеческим языком.

Наука познает не мир "как он есть на самом деле", а сложные, социально-технически обусловленные результаты взаимодействия человека и Природы. По сути это банально и означает, что любое естественнонаучное открытие сделано в контексте какой-то приборной базы. Но эта по сути банальность становится менее тривиальной, когда люди, как в случае с БАКом, подходят к пределам своих технических возможностей. 

"Техно" в термине "технонаука" как раз и означает эту техническую (эколого-социально-политическую) обусловленность науки. В технонауке нет открытий, а есть изобретения-инновации. Само слово "открытие" означает снятие покрова неизвестности с чего-то реально и всегда существующего. Термин "изобретение-иннвация" же неустранимо включает человека и его взаимодействие с Природой.

Самый интригующий вопрос в терминах какого-нибудь Бозона Хиггса: он на самом деле есть или это креатура БАКа со-товарищи, креатура нынешней стадии развития человечества. Лидер технонаучного направления в философии науки в общем плане отвечает так: он был всегда, с тех пор как его обнаружили.  :Smilie:

----------

SlavaR (21.01.2013)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

На рутрекере лежит его книга в русском переводе. Невероятная сила вашего подсознания. Медитация. Практическое руководство  http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4580109

----------

Miruka Ze (05.12.2013), Odvulpa (02.12.2013), Влад К (21.12.2013)

----------

